# For what it's worth, Kingsfords small BBQ



## Caslon (May 8, 2012)

Up until now, I've never seen a mid sized charcoal BBQ like this.  I've bought many small BBQ's over the years, but this one is unique.  Front and back bottom sliding vents , and a chimney on top.  The cooking grid is heavy duty, not spindly wire chrome. The close down top is very voluminousness for cooking large items and for good smoke circulation.
Assembly is a breeze and includes a small wrench and screwdriver.
Walmart seems to be the only distributor of these, because I've Googled it and they aren't being sold by anyone else. I bought an extra one which I plan to store away, because they'll probably stop production of these.


Two thumbs way up.

I like the way Walmart allows you to zoom in on the product to check it out.

Walmart.com: Kingsford Portable Charcoal Grill: Grills & Outdoor Cooking


----------



## Caslon (May 8, 2012)

Home Depot sells disposable aluminum foil grid liners that fit over the cooking grid bars. Hallelujah.  12 for $12. They measure 12" X 20". I cut a few inches off the width with scissors to fit my cooking grid.  They are flimsy, I pinch each one around the bars with my fingertips for a good snug down fit, that just takes a minute.


Also, for easy ash removal, grocery stores sell shallow sided 12" x 18" aluminum foil baking pans. I  put that under the grid that the charcoal sits on. At clean up, I remove the cooking grid, the charcoal grid, and lift out the aluminum pan holding the ashes and grease and toss it in the trash, ash disposal done. BTW, I bought a handy little $8 grid lifter tool online for lifting out the cooking grid (hot or cold grid).

BBQ'ing got simpler for me, finally, in 2012


----------



## FrankZ (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.

Do you need to use Kingsford charcoal with it?


----------



## GLC (May 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Do you need to use Kingsford charcoal with it?



Yes. If you don't use Kingsford in it, there's a fire hazard.


----------



## Caslon (May 10, 2012)

Ya well...lol...makes me proud as punch I found and bought it. I might make the other one I ordered gas capable.

In about no time, when they run out of popularity, you can buy one...if you order 1000 of them.  China.


----------

